# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  العرف الدولي

## أم خطاب

*العرف الدولي* 

- العرف الدولي: La Coutume internationale
يعد العرف من أهم مصادر القانون الدولي العام، وأغزرها مادة، إذ أن أغلب قواعد هذا القانون ذات الصفة العالمية قد نشأت واستقرت في المحيط الدولي عن طريق العرف وتحت تأثيره، حتى ان القواعد الواردة في المعاهدات الشارعة كثيراً ما تكون تعبيراً أو صياغة لما أستقر عليه العرف قبل إبرامها.
ويشترط لقيام العرف الدولي توافر ركنين: ركن مادي وآخر معنوي. 

1- الركن المادي: Lelement-materiel
ويقوم هذا الركن على تكرار الأعمال المتماثلة في تصرف الدول في أمور معينة فأذا ما ثبت أن الدول تسير على وتيرة واحدة في نوع من التصرفات الدولية فالقاعدة التي يمكن استخلاصها من ذلك هي قاعدة عرفية دولية.
ويشترط في التصرف المادي أن يصادف القبول من الدولة أو الدول التي صدر في مواجهتها، وأن يستمر قبول الدول له إذا تكررت ممارسته في الحالات الجديدة المماثلة للحالة الأولى.ويشترط فيها أيضاً أن يكون عاماً، بمعنى أن تمارسه الدول على وجه العموم في جميع الحالات المماثلة التي تحدث في المستقبل. وليس معنى هذه العمومية أن جميع الدول تمارس هذا التصرف في الحالات المماثلة، بل يكفي أن تكون ممارسة التصرف صادرة من أغلبية الدول، لأن العمومية ليس معناها الإجماع، فقد يكون العرف عرفاً دولياً خاصاً أو إقليميا أي تنصرف أحكامه لتنظيم علاقات دول معينة، تتقارب حضاراتها أو تشترك في وحدة الجنس والتي تضمها مؤسسات إقليمية، ومثالها الدول الأمريكية حيث يوجد عرف خاص بها وكذلك الدول العربية والدول السلافية… الخ، أو أن يكون العرف الدولي عاماً وفي هذه الحالة تتواتر أغلبية الدول على التصرف وفقاً لأحكامه.

2- الركن المعنوي: Lelement-Psychologique
وإلى جانب الركن المادي يشترط توافر ركن معنوي لوجود العرف، ويتمثل هذا الركن باعتقاد الدول بان التصرفات المادية التي تقوم بها أو تطبقها هي ملزمة لها قانوناً.
ولقد أشارت المادة (38) من النظام الأساس لمحكمة العدل الدولية إلى الركن المعنوي حينما اشترطت أن يكون العرف مقبولاً بمثابة قانون دل عليه تواتر الاستعمال، كما أيدت محكمة العدل الدولية ذلك في الحكم الذي أصدرته في 20/تشرين الثاني/1950، والخاص بحق الملجأ. 
وللركن المعنوي أهمية كبرى في تكوين العرف تفوق أهمية تكرار التصرفات المادية. كما أن وجود هذا الركن هو الذي يميز العرف من العادة ومن المجاملات الدولية. فالعادة والمجاملات الدولية، لا تنطوي على الاعتقاد بصفتها الإلزامية. وأن كان تكرار العادة يساعد على إثبات القاعدة العرفية. غير أن العادة مهما تكررت فأنها لا تكسب قوة القاعدة القانونية العرفية إلا بعد أن تقابل برد فعل مناسب من جانب الدول أو المحاكم الدولية بحيث تتوافر القناعة العامة باعتبار تلك العادة بمثابة قاعدة قانونية إلزامية. 
فمثلاً لو اعتادت الحكومات على إعفاء الممثلين الدبلوماسيين المعتمدين لديها من الضرائب والتكاليف المالية الأخرى، فان هذه العادة الاختيارية لا تصبح قاعدة عرفية إلزامية إلا إذا اقترن مسلك الحكومات في هذه الشأن بالاعتقاد بالصفة الإلزامية لتلك العادة.

التصرفات التي ينشأ عنها العرف الدولي:
اتجه الفقه في تحديد العوامل التي تشترك في تكوين العرف الدولي اتجاهين مختلفين: 

الاتجاه الأول: 
ذو نزعة وضعية وقد نادى به الفقيه الألماني (شتروب)، وهو يعتبر القواعد القانونية العرفية ناشئة عن تصرفات أجهزة الدولة ذات الاختصاص الدولي، ويجعل العرف الدولي محصوراً بالسوابق الحكومية الداخلية دون السوابق القضائية. غير إن التعامل الدولي لم يقر هذا الاتجاه وذلك لأن كثيراً من القواعد الدولية العرفية جاءت عن طريق السوابق القضائية.

الاتجاه الثاني: 
فقد نادى به أنصار المذهب الموضوعي وعلى رأسهم (جورج سل) الذي يرى أن تصرفات المنشئة للقواعد العرفية يمكن أن تصدر من أي فرد يدافع عن مصالحة الدولية. غير أن التعامل الدولي لم يقر هذا الاتجاه أيضاً. والحقيقة فأن التصرفات الوحيدة التي يتولد عنها العرف الدولي هي التصرفات التي تصدر عن الهيئات القانونية المختصة في الشؤون الدولية. سواء كانت داخلية أو دولية. 
فضلا عن هذين المصدرين الأصلين هنالك مصدر ثالث هو مبادئ القانون العامة التي أقرتها الأمم المتمدنة و هنالك مصادر تبعية و مساعدة كأحكام المحاكم و أراء و مذاهب كبار فقهاء القانون الدولي العام و مبادئ العدل و الإنصاف



منقول 
أم خطـasـاب

----------

